

How Do You Become the 9th Employee at Google?  - youshaei
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jonathon-youshaei/how-do-you-become-the-9th_b_2117208.html

======
afrazin
That is hustle. This should be posted in response to every "how do I get a job
at X startup" question.

